# Jetpro Softstech for Dark Garments



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

hello guys

I printed some t-shirts using jetpro softstretch (jpss) for light color i like it, its soft and the quality is good
i wonder where i can buy jetpro for dark color T-shirts. hope you can help me.
Thanks.

or you can recommend me other transfer paper for dark t-shirts that has a good quality.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I just bought some Alpha Gold for Darks from Alpha Supply Company and it works great... I posted some pictures in another thread I started. I will be using this from now on. I tried Ironall for darks too and it was junk!


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

R1Lover said:


> I just bought some Alpha Gold for Darks from Alpha Supply Company and it works great... I posted some pictures in another thread I started. I will be using this from now on. I tried Ironall for darks too and it was junk!


I tried also iron all that is not good.
how much is the alpha gold?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

R1Lover said:


> I just bought some Alpha Gold for Darks from Alpha Supply Company and it works great... I posted some pictures in another thread I started. I will be using this from now on. I tried Ironall for darks too and it was junk!


Actually I liked it. Also everlast for darks.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> Actually I liked it. Also everlast for darks.


You must have one of the good batches then because the package I got was not usable at all. 

The rep said "Another one?"


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

pnacorda said:


> I tried also iron all that is not good.
> how much is the alpha gold?


8.5x11 is 1.30 for 100 sheets 
11x17 is 2.60 for 100 sheets. 

So it's much cheaper then ironall as well.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> Actually I liked it. Also everlast for darks.


Well if you like one then you should like the other too since it's the same thing.

To add a little information here this paper in reference to as "Ironall" and others is paper manufactured by Hyatt Innovative Solutions. 
Here is there website with all the names and contact info for people selling there paper under different names. All this does is confuse everyone so Here is the info. 

Hyatt Innovative Solutions
*Blank Shirts*
1780 Forrest Way
Carson City, NV 89706
800.332.6576


BlankShirts.com - Wholesale Name Brand T-Shirts and Apparel ​  

*CASI/QLT*
602 South Third Avenue
Mount Vernon, NY 10550
800.221.9832
[email protected]
Super Soft Feel Ink Jet Paper
http://www.qlt.com ​   

*Coastal Business Supplies Inc*
680M Crown Industrial Court
St. Louis, MO 63005
800.562.7760
[email protected]
Everlast Transfer Paper
Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Ink Cartridges, Copier Toner - Coastal Business Supplies ​  

*Condé Systems, Inc.*
5600 Commerce Boulevard East
Mobile, AL 36619-9214
800.826.6332
[email protected]
Elasti-Jet Transfer Papers
Conde Systems - Sublimation, CrystalMPrints, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, ChromaBlast Ink - Order Online! ​   

*Imprintables Warehouse*
P.O. Box 711
Masontown, PA 15461
800.347.0068
[email protected]
Jetflex Premium
Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. ​  

*PRO WORLD*
8500 Remington Ave.
Pennsauken, NJ 08110
800.678.8289
[email protected]
Clearsoft Inkjet Paper
Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World ​   

*RPL Supplies, Inc.*
141 Lanza Ave., Building 3A
Garfield, NJ 07026
800.524.0914
[email protected]
Soft Touch-Stretch
RPL Supplies, Inc. - The Source for Heat Presses, Transfer Paper, Photo Mugs, Inkjet Sublimation, Photo Gifts and More for the Photo Gift Industry ​  

*Stahls'*
20600 Stephens Street
St. Clair Shores, MI 48080
800.4.STAHLS (800.478.2457)
[email protected]
InkTra Stretch transfer paper
Stahls' ID direct - The leader in heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and accessories ​   

*Aram & Hagop Company*
Wadi-saqra Street, Opposite King
Abdullah Gardens, Building # 39, Aman, JORDAN
+962 (6) 5560544
[email protected]

More than you can imagine ​  

*Art Van Go*
1 Stevenage Road
Knebworth, Hertfordshire SG3 6AN UNITED KINGDOM
+44(0)1438.814946 
[email protected]
jetFX
art supplies and materials from Art Van Go: contemporary textiles, fine art, craft, fabric art, metal, Angelina, silk, fibre. Gallery, workshops, mobile art shop, Hertfordshire ​   

*R.A. Smart*
Clough Bank, Grimshaw Lane,
Bollington, Macclesfield, Cheshire, SK10_5NZ UNITED KINGDOM
+44 (01625) 576231


Welcome to the RASmart Heat Press Online Shop ​  

*TecSys s.r.l.*
Via E. Mattei, 13/G
Masera di Padova, PD 35020 ITALY
+39.049.8861519
[email protected]

http://www.tecsys-srl.it ​   

*Graficad Creation Inc.*
Unit 208, Richville Corporate Center,
1314 Commerce Ave. Ext., Madrigal Business Park, Alabang, Muntinlupa City 1770, PHILIPPINES
+63 (02) 7721378
[email protected]

Crystal Catx​


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> Well if you like one then you should like the other too since it's the same thing.
> 
> To add a little information here this paper in reference to as "Ironall" and others is paper manufactured by Hyatt Innovative Solutions.
> Here is there website with all the names and contact info for people selling there paper under different names. All this does is confuse everyone so Here is the info.
> ...


          

I am so happy that finally someone said this and listed all of this!!!
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!

It is very confusing ...all of the different names ....I hate it!

I have also heard that this is what happens to "Heat Transfer inks" as well...
One guy charges 35.00 per 4oz! and you can get the SAME EXACT ink for 12.00 per 4oz!!!!!!


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> I am so happy that finally someone said this and listed all of this!!!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> It is very confusing ...all of the different names ....I hate it!
> ...


That is my next task.... :lol because I feel the same way and like this paper scam or gimmik, I will get to the bottom of the inks.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> That is my next task.... :lol because I feel the same way and like this paper scam or gimmik, I will get to the bottom of the inks.


please do!!!!!
......but it will be hard.....I have tried to ask companies about their ink and lips are sealed!!!!So not right!!!!

How I found out about a lot of "special magical" ink being the same was when I started doing business with Ross at inkjetcarts.us 
He told me A LOT of things!
(_give him a call , he's great!)_
A lot of people are SO over charging!!!!
FOR THE SAME EXACT INK!!!!!!!


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a friend in Vegas that is in the ink business... I will see what I can find out.
Right now I'm happy with the ink I'm buying, I think it's about 30.00 for 125ml. Much better then cartridges for sure. It's the alpha supply CIS.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> I just bought some Alpha Gold for Darks from Alpha Supply Company and it works great... I posted some pictures in another thread I started. I will be using this from now on. I tried Ironall for darks too and it was junk!


I use ALPHA GOLD DARK too.....so far it has been great! 
(I *hated* ironall for darks!! got a bad batch I guess)


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds like we have a lot in common... lol


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> I have a friend in Vegas that is in the ink business... I will see what I can find out.
> Right now I'm happy with the ink I'm buying, I think it's about 30.00 for 125ml. Much better then cartridges for sure. It's the alpha supply CIS.


Cool!
Please find out everything you can!

I do not want a CIS....I'm too clumsy!!!! 
I use re-fillable carts and love them.....saves me so much money!!!

Please please please try to find out about all of this ink stuff!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> Sounds like we have a lot in common... lol


sure does!!!.....and I think a lot more people feel this way too.... 
thanks for all of your research!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> I use ALPHA GOLD DARK too.....so far it has been great!
> (I *hated* ironall for darks!! got a bad batch I guess)


Is this alpha gold dark can stretch like ironall dark? Did you try blue grid by coastal?I'm looking a good opaque paper too. I heared good about Fabric opaque paper and alpha gold dark.For now i'm still using blue grid.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

yes it stretches too.... I just did the first wash and you can't even tell it was washed.. I will take pics later.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> Is this alpha gold dark can stretch like ironall dark? Did you try blue grid by coastal?I'm looking a good opaque paper too. I heared good about Fabric opaque paper and alpha gold dark.For now i'm still using blue grid.


It stretches "almost" as much as ironall dark.... 
BUT ...OH THE COLOR DIFFERENCE!!!

It is night and day!

IAFD had horrible faded color and after washing , it looked worse!

ALPHA GOLD was Superb color and looked the same wash after wash......

.....I have pictures posted in a thread somewhere on here......I need to try to find them......I'll post a link...


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Is this alpha gold dark can stretch like ironall dark? Did you try blue grid by coastal?I'm looking a good opaque paper too. I heared good about Fabric opaque paper and alpha gold dark.For now i'm still using blue grid.



ROQ kumusta.
Did you received my private msg?
I send you some private msg.
i think there's a problem in private msg here.
anyways we bought some heatpress machine,Transfer paper and inks 
in your store in manila.
nagsimula na kami mag put up ng negosyo here
in cebu, i got lot of questions about your product, wala naman sumasagot sa akin pag may question ako. nag experiment ako ok naman, pero madami pa akong tanong,
nag private msg ka sa akin about your store
in manila kaya sinubukan namin,
hope mayroon makakasagot sa akin marami 
kasi akong question about your product 
Thank you.


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

R1Lover said:


> yes it stretches too.... I just did the first wash and you can't even tell it was washed.. I will take pics later.



Thanks

Hope to see some pictures using the alpha gold transfers


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Tagalog?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> It stretches "almost" as much as ironall dark....
> BUT ...OH THE COLOR DIFFERENCE!!!
> 
> It is night and day!
> ...


I believe they are the same paper. Just different names. I will check with jack the owner of Alphay supply.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> I believe they are the same paper. Just different names. I will check with jack the owner of Alphay supply.


Joe told me they are not the same paper and seeing them side by side they are night and day difference. Alpha for Darks is much better imo, after one wash you can't even tell it was washed.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

badalou said:


> I believe they are the same paper. Just different names. I will check with jack the owner of Alphay supply.


he told me that they were not the same paper.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> Joe told me they are not the same paper and seeing them side by side they are night and day difference. Alpha for Darks is much better imo, after one wash you can't even tell it was washed.


Question....
Are you testing Alpha Gold from the "sample pack"....or are you testing from an actual pack...25,100 etc. pack???


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> Question....
> Are you testing Alpha Gold from the "sample pack"....or are you testing from an actual pack...25,100 etc. pack???


From a pack of 100 

11x17


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> I am so happy that finally someone said this and listed all of this!!!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> It is very confusing ...all of the different names ....I hate it!
> ...


I have posted the same info in several threads. I posted Hyatt's link to the distributor list instead of the actual list of the distributors.

You must have missed them.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I have posted the same info in several threads. I posted Hyatt's link to the distributor list instead of the actual list of the distributors.
> 
> You must have missed them.


sorry I missed it 

I wish sellers were not allowed to "re-name" the papers and the inks!!!
Or at least be required to tell the buyer the "real" name of the paper/ink if asked!!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Mrs Bacon Amen to that !


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> sorry I missed it
> 
> I wish sellers were not allowed to "re-name" the papers and the inks!!!
> Or at least be required to tell the buyer the "real" name of the paper/ink if asked!!!


Well at least Hyatt is honest enough and upfront about their product by providing the list of distributors. I agree with you in some regards because according to Hyatt's rep that some distributor's do not want to be in the distributor's list. So who knows how many re-named Ironall are out there. One in particular is Translution. When asked Hyatt if Translution is one of their products the answer was yes. And yet it is not on the list.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

It's a game and it's an old one... this happens with many items today... although this case has a little different twist to it and it's not a good one. 

Honesty is also best!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Well at least Hyatt is honest enough and upfront about their product by providing the list of distributors. I agree with you in some regards because according to Hyatt's rep that some distributor's do not want to be in the distributor's list. So who knows how many re-named Ironall are out there. One in particular is Translution. When asked Hyatt if Translution is one of their products the answer was yes. And yet it is not on the list.


I think *one* of the reasons for requiring that the REAL name be mandatory is ...
Let's say seller has "their own name" for a paper and then just up and decides to go with another paper BUT keep the same name as was before!
THIS IS NOT RIGHT!!!!!!


IF I BUY A PAPER AND LOVE IT AND RECOMMEND IT AND THEN IT HAS SUDDENLY " CHANGED" ..then I am not the only one LET DOWN!!!! (not yelling...just raising my voice a little )

Everyone that went out and bought this paper is let down AND out the money AND I look STUPID!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

WOOF!!!!!!!!


----------

